# Are People Who Keep "Beginner" Reptiles Shunned?



## ZoeJay97 (Aug 24, 2013)

Okay everyone, I'm aware this might come across as slightly paranoid, but I needed to find out whether it was true or not.

I currently have a bearded dragon, and am thinking about getting a corn snake soon. I enjoy keeping what some people wrongly call "beginner" or "starter" reptiles because it's more likely that you'll meet their requirements and that they'll live happier, healthier lives. 

With some people, and I appreciate that this is not the whole reptile-keeping community, I sort of feel that they look down on people who keep reptiles such as Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Corn Snakes etc. Alright, it might be considered more macho to keep something like a Reticulated Python or a Green Iguana, and I totally understand that these are beautiful animals and that most people know what they're doing and look after them properly - but I just wish that they'd be some equality between everyone who keeps reptiles - whether they be Crested Geckos or Emerald Tree Boas eace:

Sorry if this seemed like a rant, I didn't mean it to be, I just wanted to find out what you guys thought and whether we're all on the same "level" of herpetoculture even though we all keep different "ranks" of reptiles.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

ZoeJay97 said:


> Okay everyone, I'm aware this might come across as slightly paranoid, but I needed to find out whether it was true or not.
> 
> I currently have a bearded dragon, and am thinking about getting a corn snake soon. I enjoy keeping what some people wrongly call "beginner" or "starter" reptiles because it's more likely that you'll meet their requirements and that they'll live happier, healthier lives.
> 
> ...


to me i think that there called "beginner" reptile as there a lot more info out there and the may be a bit harder if the keeper gets sum think wrong (not saying this is a good think) but sum reptiles are a bit harder to keep. 
a mate of my had seen the gtp i had and asked if i can get him one whit a setup (he keep reptile in the passed) so got him one and full setup got it all set up for him and told him how to care for them but he could not get it to feed for him so i pop over one night and whit in 5mins had her feeding like a champ. 
so can see y sum are put down as "beginner" reptiles but still think the key to keeping all reptiles is research : victory:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

ZoeJay97 said:


> Okay everyone, I'm aware this might come across as slightly paranoid, but I needed to find out whether it was true or not.
> 
> I currently have a bearded dragon, and am thinking about getting a corn snake soon. I enjoy keeping what some people wrongly call "beginner" or "starter" reptiles because it's more likely that you'll meet their requirements and that they'll live happier, healthier lives.
> 
> ...


I don't think shunned is the correct word. I think people look up to those who keep and breed unusual animals more so than those that keep and breed the more usual ones. That's natural and goes on in any hobby or interest. If you have a rare motorbike or can do a difficult skateboard trick you're going to be the source of envy. You shouldn't feel put out because you keep the more usual stuff though, your hobby is just that yours. It's not something for other people to judge, it's for you to enjoy. I've kept a lot of unusual stuff and continue to desire more unusual stuff but corn snakes still are and always will be really cool animals. If someone judges you because you don't keep rare animals then a better reflection might be on whether you want to be around that person.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Who gives a #%#% what anyone else thinks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

People who want to be snobs will be snobs about anything they can. Normal, regular people will not look down on you or shun you for keeping whatever species you enjoy keeping. The reptile community on the internet is actually a tiny percentage of the amount of people in the UK who keep them. The majority of reptile owners in the UK are in fact first time keepers, families and couples and people who just like having a corn snake or a bearded dragon.

Now yeah, you wouldn't go around calling yourself an "expert reptile keeper" if you only keep a bearded dragon - you'd just say you had a pet, and no one should ever look down on you for that.... if they do, they're not the type of people worth worrying about!

Keep whatever makes you happy and whatever you can look after and give a good quality of life. Don't worry about what other people think of that.

<--- Over 20 years in reptile keeping including 10 years of it being my main job.. and my main species that I keep & breed is still the one I started off with, the mighty corn snake :flrt:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

An interesting question & one which will attract many different views.

Personnaly I don't liike the term "beginners" snake/lizard, it implies that these are easy to keep. What I think it means to many is they are commonly available, cheaper to buy & sadly more tolerant of poor husbandry but if they die, oh look her's another one.

With the application of common sense & a bit of research most, but not all, reptiles are not too difficult to keep but if you go in most reptile shops they'll want to sell you what they have an abundance of so the packed vivs of baby BD's etc become beginner reptiles.

I guessc there is some snobery in the hobby, you've only got to read the plethora of BS that fills some of the posts on RFUK, but then theirs snobbery about what you drive, where you eat, what you listen to, going into the rugby club & annoucing you really like Abba won't score you any street cred even if its honest (NO, not me I despise Abba, more of a Metallica man, yeah real music :blush

Once upon a time in a different universe I did have half a dozen corns. I'd foolishly listened to what others said instead of using my own judgement. They were sold on a few years later not because they were "beginners" snakes but because I discovered there were lots of other choices just as easy to care for & you didn't have to have what others said you should have.

Make up your own mind, keep what you like, if its corns then fine & dandy, if its something else then equally fine & dandy.


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think anyone is looked down on at all. However it's natural that people will have a fascination with the more unusual or difficult to keep. Likewise the ubiquity of certain animals means they are more often discussed and as such there is perhaps less excitememt in discussing them further.

I think the only other issue is perhaps people who have only kept the less complicate species for short periods of time positoning themselves as experts. Again it's not unreasonable to gravitate towards the advice of people who have worked with a greater array of reptiles and more challenging species.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I certainly agree with many of the points raised in the thread.

I don't see people that keep Leopard Geckos, Crested Geckos, Bearded Dragons, Corn Snakes and Royal Pythons as being shunned or outcast, but those that recommend 'starter'/'beginner' reptiles to someone new to the hobby should be. Purely because, as Khonsu said, with the a lot of research and genuine interest near enough anything can be a good choice to begin keeping reptiles. Someone that has an interest in Iguanas shouldn't be told to start with a Leopard Gecko or Bearded Dragon as, the chances are that, in time that 'starter' lizard will take a 'backseat'. In most cases it will either be maintained correctly with no real interest or will be sold on, but there is a chance that it will be mistreated or abandoned.

One of the things that annoys me most about this forum, and reptile keeping in general, is when someone asks what would be a better choice for them - a Leopard Gecko or Bearded Dragon. This isn't entirely the fault of the inquirer but that of the hobby as a whole and, dare I say it, Pets at Home. If you like the look of something research it until you have read everything possible then research some more. Yes, there may not be much information given to you on a plate but how do you think everyone else that keeps rarer species finds their info? When researching the animal research it's habitat and the climate of it's habitat. This then gives you all the information you really need. And to be honest I would rather find out the information I need this way than through many of the caresheets you can find on the more common species.

The only time I will agree that these so called 'starter'/'beginner' species should be stuck to is when someone 'needs' to be able to handle their new pet. This is one of the other things that annoys me( I get annoyed too easily and probably annoy everyone else ). People going out and thinking "that pretty looking[ wild caught ] lizard running up and down the walls[ in fear ] needs a cuddle". Fair enough if you want to handle and interact with your new lizard but either start with a calm captive bred species or slowly work with the species you like. Don't jump right in, like everyone told you not too, and then wonder why it's not eating and is always hiding.

So anyway, after all that moaning there is nothing wrong with owning a 'starter'/'beginner' species but please make sure it's what you actually want and is not a stepping stone to better things. I keep some very fragile species and some very rare ones too but I still love keeping my Leopard Geckos, Crested Geckos and the rest of the commonly kept species I have. Nothing is treated with more respect or care, but admittedly they aren't the most interesting of species to keep. Not all the lesser kept species I have are actually that interesting, in fact some are dull as they come. That includes some that are going for a couple of hundred pounds or more. But nothing can take away the beauty of them and that is the reason I have them. They are all amazing in their own ways. 



Gavin.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

People who look down on others for keeping 'small', 'beginner', 'easy' etc etc species are just lacking in the trouser department and feel the need to show off and belittle other keepers to compensate.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I think people can get ignored if they have something that everyone has seen a million times. Some reptiles you rarely see in the hobby and even they get ignored. I see questions go unanswered or get very few replies. Socialise with those happy to and sod everyone else.


----------



## smokingbarrels (Mar 17, 2016)

I must say I've only been on here a few days and I haven't seen much snobbery, I've had the luxury of owning tango my Leo for a few months but the bit that makes me happy is seeing her happy , as above stated I started with a lot of research and you have to wade through a lot of bumph on the interweb to make head or tail of it all  all the questions I've asked on here seem to have been replied to or so on so I've got no grumbles as long as your pets happy your happy screw neigh Sayers .....


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

My thoughts:

Like in all walks of life there are those people who drive BMW's & those who drive 2CV's & those who drive escorts, all very different but basically the same, some of their drivers will not care what their neighbor drives, some will be envious, some will be elitist but at the end of the day they're just cars. Lizards/snake keepers are no different, an arse is an arse whatever he (she) does for fun. 

I think this does get mixed up with those (like me) who detest the term a beginners snake/lizard, again car analogy, it doesn't matter what you drive, if you drive like a twat . . . . ditto act like a snob . . . . . 

It isn't snobbish to dislike this term, I think it's actually the opposite. It can be a term applied by some keepers, old & new alike, who want to show themselves as having ascended the ladder of experience _"I don't keep those, they're for beginners" _

In my humble opinion any snake/lizard within reason (I exclude hot's for the obvious reason as well as maybe a 16' retic with a mean streak) can be kept by a new keeper providing sufficient research is done, the set-up is appropriate, they have the time available to them & they acknowledge their lack of experience & therefore listen to all answers when they ask the question & apply common sense.

I shall now get my coat :blush:


----------

